# Best hi-fi concert earplugs



## coolpepper43

I don't know if this is the right subforum so if I posted this incorrectly please move it. I know other people have asked this in the past but those topics are years old and I don't know if any new products came out since then. I am looking for the best hi-fi earplugs that would be ideal for concerts. I want to protect my ears but the sound quality is even more important to me. What are best hi-fi earplugs that would allow me to hear the best range of sound while having protection? Whats the best sub $50 and + $50 options? Thank you.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





coolpepper43 said:


> I don't know if this is the right subforum so if I posted this incorrectly please move it. I know other people have asked this in the past but those topics are years old and I don't know if any new products came out since then. I am looking for the best hi-fi earplugs that would be ideal for concerts. I want to protect my ears but the sound quality is even more important to me. What are best hi-fi earplugs that would allow me to hear the best range of sound while having protection? Whats the best sub $50 and + $50 options? Thank you.


 
   
  off the top of my head there are 2 universal ear plugs in the $20 range
  comply foam plugs and vmoda faders
   
  if you want something better but more expensive, quite a few ciem companies make custom ear plugs


----------



## coolpepper43

I am not really interested in custom molded earplugs. Anything that is universal or small, medium, large. Thanks.


----------



## obobskivich

EtyPlugs by Etymotic are designed for what you want. 

http://www.etymotic.com/hp/er20.html

I use them for riding the train, among other things, and they do a very good job of quieting things down, without muffling anything. I think they'd be a good pick for concerts as well. That said, if the concerts are *very* loud, they might not offer adequate protection on their own; just something to think about. 

Ety has this neat little applet to help figure it out:
http://www.etymotic-media.com/sliderule/


----------



## fatcat28037

I'll give a second thumbs up for the Etyplugs. I use mine when running ourdoor power equipment.


----------



## coolpepper43

Thanks for the replys. I used to own hearos high-fidelity earplugs. I thought they were pretty good but I lost them and I am trying to see if there is anything better out there for full range sound.
http://www.hearos.com/products/high-fidelity
Has anyone tried these hearos and compaired them to what else is on the market? The er20s and the vmodas look like good options. I think 20db might be enough however if there are any other hi-fi earplugs that block more dbs I would like to know. Is there anything else that I should look into?


----------



## obobskivich

coolpepper43 said:


> Thanks for the replys. I used to own hearos high-fidelity earplugs. I thought they were pretty good but I lost them and I am trying to see if there is anything better out there for full range sound.
> http://www.hearos.com/products/high-fidelity
> Has anyone tried these hearos and compaired them to what else is on the market? The er20s and the vmodas look like good options. I think 20db might be enough however if there are any other hi-fi earplugs that block more dbs I would like to know. Is there anything else that I should look into?




The problem is, if you reduce too much noise you'll have problems enjoying a concert - a normal concert shouldn't be >130 dB or anything like that, so 10-20 dB of reduction is more than appropriate to bring things down to a safe level for an hour or two.


----------



## newphones

What's most important is that you bring some form of hearing protection to a concert and use them properly.
   
  There should be videos on youtube about how to roll and insert foam earplugs properly. If you insert them incorrectly, your noise protection can be very close to zero. Use them properly, and you can get up to 40 dBA of protection.
   
  The etymotic er20 should be sufficient (rated at 12 dBA, real world protection is closer to 16 dBA if you use them correctly).
   
  For a 2 hour concert, er20's should be sufficient (102 dBA - 16 = 86 dBA for 2 hours). If you are staying longer or want more protection, try the foamies.
   
  Personally, I don't like the hearos; they can be uncomfortable over extended periods. I prefer howard leights.
  
  Foam earplugs aren't designed for music, but some rock and electronic performances are so treble heavy, foam earplugs can still be a good choice anyway.


----------



## RamblinE

I keep meaning to try the Vmoda Faders. I have no excuse really. They're pretty cheap :'(


----------



## coolpepper43

Thanks for everyones input. I will probably need to buy two sets of earplugs. One for short shows 1-2 hours and one for longer shows such as festivals. What do you think would be best for 2-8 hours of music? I could bring both and trade them out depending how much I like the band that is playing at the time. What do you recommend that would be safer for long shows without making the sound muddy? Thanks again!


----------



## newphones

Your best bet is custom moulded earplugs. Those will give you approx. 25-28 dBA of hearing protection. More protection than er-20's by a fair amount, and probably far more comfortable than foam earplugs for extended wear. The er-20's are often, but not always adequate.
   
  The custom plugs are a wise investment.


----------



## obobskivich

coolpepper43 said:


> Thanks for everyones input. I will probably need to buy two sets of earplugs. One for short shows 1-2 hours and one for longer shows such as festivals. What do you think would be best for 2-8 hours of music? I could bring both and trade them out depending how much I like the band that is playing at the time. What do you recommend that would be safer for long shows without making the sound muddy? Thanks again!




As long as you bring your exposure down to ~80 dB or less, you're fine - you should not need an NRR of 30 (or thereabouts) to go to a concert safely, and if you do, I'd rethink the concerts you're going to. h34r:


----------



## newphones

True. However, many nightclubs have a sound level of 100 dBA or higher, on average. ER20's with an NRR rating of 12 dBA, or about 16 dBA used properly, are not quite sufficient.
   
  102 dBA - 12/16 = 90/86 dBA.
   
  Sound levels can be even higher still at some rock concerts, depending on the genre, band, how close you are to the stage/speakers.
   
  Custom moulded earplugs with an NRR rating of 25-28 dBA are the best choice.
   
  But, since OP says he won't get them, foam earplugs are the better bet for clubs and rock concerts.


----------



## obobskivich

newphones said:


> True. However, many nightclubs have a sound level of 100 dBA or higher, on average. ER20's with an NRR rating of 12 dBA, or about 16 dBA used properly, are not quite sufficient.
> 
> 102 dBA - 12/16 = 90/86 dBA.




That's just disgustingly loud. :eek:

I mean 85-90 dB is fine for a few hours of exposure, but even still - I'd want my L3s if I was going into such a loud venue...


----------



## Mad Max

Surefire EP5 has a supposed NRR of ~28dBA.  Cheap like the ER20 off of Amazon.  Add a Peltor H10A earmuff if you need more, LOL!


----------



## coolpepper43

Thank you for all of your replys, I don't know were to start. I just recently bought surefire ep6 for the last concert I went to. I was so dissapointed in those I started this topic. I think the ep6 are the same as the ep3 but in a different color. They have a cap that plugs a tiny hole in the earplug that goes through the entire center of the earplug. Even with it uncapped, everything sounded muffled and I could not make out the vocals at the concert. Foams earplugs would probably sound worse. Do they make hi-fi earplugs that are over nnr 12dba? I don't think something rated that low will be sufficiant since most concerts I go to last at least 2 hours and I try to get close to the front. How can audiophiles enjoy a concert when you can't make out any details at all? I know protecting your ears are important but if you can't enjoy the music than whats the point of going to a concert. I would consider custom earplugs as long as they would allow me to hear the full range of sound and give me proper protection.


----------



## newphones

You'll have to get custom moulded plugs. The NRR varies depending on what you ask for (usually 19 or 25 dBA). You can get a "flat" reduction across the frequency spectrum or close to it. Just ask. They often come with a small plug that you can close to get a few extra dB of noise reduction, which reduces high frequencies even further.


----------



## coolpepper43

How much would something like this cost? I would perfer to pay no more than $100 if possible.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





coolpepper43 said:


> How much would something like this cost? I would perfer to pay no more than $100 if possible.


 
  from a quick search, they start above $100, plus you have to get an ear mold, which is at usually at least another $50
  cheapest i could find was from 1964 ears, but alot of other companies do it- westone, sensaphonics...etc


----------



## vitzijak

I have the Hearos and they are pretty good, perfect for most of my needs.  Fairly flat EQ.  My ears feel good after 20 minutes of drum practice.
   
  One DIY option I used to do:  Take any good IEM silicone tip.  I found the Ety double and triple flange best.  Take a cheap ball point pen apart.  Cut off the end with the little plug attached so it's about 1 inch.  Stick the open end in the back of the tip.  !Ta Da! Probably 25 dB protection.  Want about 15 dB reduction?  Cut off a 1" segment with no plug and stick it in.  Want 10 - cut off a 1/2" open segment.


----------



## dsound

+3 for Etyplugs.  Great seal and comfort.  I've used them both on stage and as an audience member.


----------



## newphones

Quote: 





coolpepper43 said:


> How much would something like this cost? I would perfer to pay no more than $100 if possible.


 
   
  You'll be paying approximately double that. They will last you indefinitely. Get the 25NRR pair.


----------



## fuzzyash

regarding the universal ear plugs
  which is better- the surefire ep5 or the etymotics?
  from the sounds of it the surefires muffle the sound but provide better isolation


----------



## coolpepper43

Thanks for all of your input. I do not think I will get custom molded earplugs because I have had bad experiences with them in the past and they are too expensive for me right now. I think my best options might be Alpines MusicSafe Classic or their Alpine partyplugs, HearDefenders-DF, Happy Ears, or  Vater Percussion Professional Musicians Ear Plugs. I need more than nnr 12dba with the best full range of sound. Has anyone tried any of these earplugs? Thanks.


----------



## mogulmaster

Those Alpines music safe ones sound poor from my experience. The ety's are a lot clearer sounding. They don't attenuate quite as much but I find them perfectly adequate. I have a good sense of how well varying earplugs work because I have tinnitus and my ears only ring slightly more after a very loud and long show with the ety's. In fact, the alpines had me craving volume. They were too quiet for enjoyment.


----------



## RazorJack

I'm very happy with my Alpine MusicSafe Classic earplugs! Have had them for four years now and been to quite a few concerts, but they're still in great shape. I thoroughly wash them after every use. They don't attenuate too much for me, and I always use the gold attenuators, not the silver ones which will be louder. Conversation is still easily possible, unlike with those cheap yellow foam plug things.
  
 Not sure if these can be considered "hi-fi", but the live music sounds awesome (depending on the artist and sound guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and I got mine for about €20 I think. Highly recommended!


----------



## miccss

So what did you choose finally? And are you happy with your choice? I'm looking for earplugs for my son to go to the Blue Man Group. He's only 13 and he is deaf on the left side so protecting his hearing of his right ear is very important. Would like to know your experience in finding the earplugs that work. Thank you.


----------



## yosemitesamiam

Going to see Motley Crue this Saturday.  I have access to some generic foam plugs in town, or whatever Amazon can get me quick.  I've been told they are measuring in around 130dB sustained with periods of louder (peaking at around 138-140).
  
 YES, I'm doing this on purpose.
  
 That said, suggestions for plugs?  I'm thinking of going with Hearos Xtreme foam plugs that cut at 33...but I don't want to be sorry about cutting too much and not enjoying the concert either.  I know that these plugs are not level across the spectrum of sound either.


----------

